# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  عرض كورس تكبير الصدر الرهيب الذي لاقى نتايج هايلة مع كل من جربوة

## nessren200

هلا بنات 
كل عام وانتم بخير
رمضان كريم عليكم يارب
مبارك عليكم شهر البركة والخيرات
جيبلكم اليوم كورس تكبير الصدر الذي لاقى اعجاب كل من استخدموة وحقق نتايج هايلة

اولا========
كريم الانوثه الطبيعى الى انتشر صيته فى كل المنتديات ولكنه توقف لفتره وكان مش متوفر ولكن الان ومن جديد وبناءا على طلب الجميع اوفرلكم
.
1-اسم البضاعه
.
.
.
كريم الانوثة


2-صورة البضاعة



[


3-حجم وكمية البضاعة

200جرام




4-وصف البضاعة

ويتكون من

قاعدة كريم باللاثولين وزيت سوداني وزيت صويا وزيت حلبة وزيت فجل وزيت روزماري وزيت خروع وزيت محلب وزيت جنين القمح وزيت زيتون وزيت سمسم وزيت الحية

حجم الكريم 200 ملل

ويستعمل لشد و تكبير و امتلاء الصدر والاماكن النحيفة


طريقة الاستعمال : تدلك الاماكن النحيفة والهزيلة بالجسم مرة يوميا مساءا





ودى اراء البنات فى الكريم

،
إقتباس:


> إقتباس:
> 
> حبيبتي عيون النرجس والله حبيبتي ما سمعت عن هذا الكريم من قبل بس في وحدة ربيعتي جربت كريم الانوثة مال حراز وهو كريم مكوناته كلها طبيعية 100% وما في منه ضرر وتجول انه ياب معاها نتيجة خلال ثلاث اسابيع من الاستخدام وتحس ان صدرها كبر شوي والحين بتستمر عليه لين توصل النتيجة الي تباها
> وبعد في بنات جربوه في المنتدى وياب معاهم نتيجة


،


> إقتباس:
> إقتباس:
> قطريه موت
> 
> 
> فعلا حبوبه انا بعد جربت الانوثه واقوله لج عن قناعه مفعووووول ممتاز بس ريحته شوي مزعجه وقويه بس كل شي يهون في سبيل غايتج


إقتباس:


> إقتباس:
> أختى عيون النرجس
> سوق أقول لك على الطريقة السليمة لتكبير الثدى خلا 6 أشهر و ذلك بالتجربة الفعلية من خلال عملى فى مراكز التجميل فى مصر
> الحل يكمن فى عدم لبس حمالة الصدر أطول فترة ممكنة سواء أثناء الخروج أو المكوث فى البيت مع أخذ الإحتياطات اللازمة لذلك مع التدليك المستمر للثديين و الشد اللطيف لهما و ذلك مع كريم أنوثة و لكن تذكرى بعد عمل التدليك يجب أخذ حمام أو دش بارد نوعا ما حتى تسترخى عضلات الثدى مما يسمح بالتمدد فى الأنسجة ..... و بعد 6 أشهر من الإستمرار على هذا الجدول 3 أيام فى الأسبوع فقط و يوم الجمعة راحة أخبرينى كيف أصبح صدرك
> ملحوظة هامة جدا هذه الطريقة إذا تمت بحذافيرها أضمن مقاس الثدى بعد المدة المقررة إلى


إقتباس:


> إقتباس:
> فدوةMلعيونه
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> شلونكم .. ؟ ****لله بخير
> 
> بناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااات << من الفرحه ماقدر اعبر
> ...


إقتباس:



> إقتباس:
> عذاب_البحرين
> ماكنت مصدقه الا لما جربت (كريم الانوثه)
> والله بنات ماكنت مصدقه كيم الانوثه ممكن يسوي الي سواه فيني!!
> كان صدري بعد ولادتي حلو بس لما تركت رضاعة ولدي حسيته طايح ومب مشدود بس لما جربت كريم الانوثه والله صار ايهبل مشدود وكبر صار دائري وانه حسيت بفرق فضيع صراحه


إقتباس:



> إقتباس:
> الشيخه 55
> 
> فعلا كريم الانوثة روووعة
> انا لي وحدة ربيعيتي استخدمته ووااايد مستانسة عليه


ثانيا ----

( جهاز الحجامه لتكبير الصدر) كاسات تكبير الصدر
سبحان الله
الحجامة
دى ما تركت شئ الا ووجدت له علاج
حتى النساء اللاتى يعانون من الصدر الصغير جدا او انعدام تواجده اصلا

اليكم شكل الكأسات




الطريقه:

تضعى الكأس على الصدر جيدا وتقومى بالشفط بهذا الجهاز

وطبعا الكأسات حجمها كبير جدا ليحتوى حجم الصدر كله او يوضع على المكان للنساء التى تعانى من عدم تواجد صدر اصلا

وعلى فكره الموضوع ده منتشر جدا بيكون له اسباب خلل فى الهرمونات

وبتقومى بالشفط ويترك لمده خمس الى عشر دقائق يوميا

وبعدها سترين نتائج ممتازه

حجم الصدر سيكبر لانك قمتى بتوصيل كميه دم كبيره بشكل يومى وكل عضو فى جسم الانسان غذاءه الوحيد الدم

سيبدأ فى الكبر تدريجيا المهم ان تقومى بنفس الطريقه يوميا صبحا ومساءا







الجهاز اامن وفعال وما فيه منه اي خطورة لانه دورة فقط هو الشفط ليوصل لنمطقة الصدر اكبر كمية من الدم

الجهاز حقق نتائج كتير حلوة
وكتير اخوات جربوه وشكروا فيه ولله الحمد


العرض الان احصلي على كورس تكبير الصدر وهو عبارة عن 6 عبوات من كريم الانوثه بالاضافه الي كاسات تكبير الصدر ب 600 درهم شامل مصاريف الشحن والتوصيل

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------


## ام عنوده

بالتوفيق

----------


## senyrita

بالتوفيق عزيزتي

----------


## مونتاج

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## nessren200

تسلمون جميعا واياكم يارب

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يوووفقج

----------


## فوفا الامورة

اللهم وفقنا و وفق الجميع

----------


## nessren200

اللهم امين يارب

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُت

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُت

----------


## nessren200

استغفرك ربي واتوب اليك

----------


## Biri

اريد من كريم الانوثه لكن كيف التواصل اني بابوظبي

----------

